# VERNON, A wasted opportunity?



## mulepacker (Sep 11, 2007)

Here is my deer from my Vernon hunt, lets hear your comments. I am working on the story, and will give you my take as days go by.

[attachment=0:36n7s3w7]DSC_0035.JPG[/attachment:36n7s3w7]


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Did you have fun, bust your butt, and make great memories? If yes, then it wasn't 'wasted' IMHO! Plus, you put more meat in the freezer.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

It's only a waste if you think it's a waste. To me it looks like a fine animal. Congrat and looking forward to the story. :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

It looks like a good deer.... better than the one I haven't shot this year. :lol: It looks wide too. Much mass on it? I found some nice thick sheds out that way a couple years back. Wish I'd seen the buck they came off of.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I drew that tag in 04 and was happy. I saw a lot of decent bucks and a couple of monsters. I ended up with a 27" 8x6 that was heavy. One of the reasons I used my points there is that i was hunting alone and it's close to home. 

Nice buck Mulepacker.


----------



## mulepacker (Sep 11, 2007)

First let me say thanks to all folks who offered help/suggestions during the past six months. I tried to sample everyone's ideas in order to get a good picture of the Vernon as a deer unit. I appreciate your willingness to help me out. 
Second, I will preface my story, which will include a lot of formed opinion by saying. I did not focus on this deer hunt as I would have had I been applying for the tag on my own. I received the tag through the dedicated hunter program, having drawn my elk tag I knew from the get go this Vernon deer hunt was simply a bonus. Diesel prices made it where the first time I would set eyes on the unit to be the day before the hunt opened. 
My plan included a hunt/scouting trip for the first weekend using 4-wheelers. I would then return home to get supplies and a couple mules to finish the last 5 days of the season. A good friend (Mike) who had hunted the Vernon 20 years ago was more excited than I to get a chance to return to an old "honey hole". I allowed this to provide a sense of confidence while increasing my apathy for preparation. This was my first lesson learned, don't leave ones hunt plans in someone else's hand, always make ample preparations just in case. OK so I already knew this, so the lesson was a good reminder. Long story short, Mike fell ill and was not able to make the return trip.
We live in a time that technology has shrunk the world; from Google Earth I had a pretty good idea of the topography of the Vernon unit. My formative years as a deer hunter were spent walking high desert, the Vernon appeared to be just the type of deer country I like. As good as Google gets it had not portrayed how truly rugged some of the Vernon is, my first choice to hunt would be the Simpson mountains. Most folks had advised me to stay on the east side of the unit in proximity to Vernon Reservoir but a couple of folks had told me what I needed to hear along with my map study I would spend the first weekend on the Simpson's it has to be big buck country. The first day opened my eyes , the country would be a little more challenging and less accessible than my techno scouting indicated. Living in Cache Valley we are blessed with many beautiful sunsets. However the steep western slope of the Bear River Range hides the sun until the morning colors disappear, sunrises are usually less than spectacular. The first reward of the Vernon deer taq came opening morning as the sun slowly overtook the night. Some may say this was the first wasted opportunity of my hunt, it was well past the golden hour when I left camp. I believe it was the prettiest sunrise witnessed this fall and worth the time for a photo opportunity.

[attachment=1:2tnt7172]vernon camp 1.jpg[/attachment:2tnt7172]

[attachment=0:2tnt7172]VERNON CAMP2.JPG[/attachment:2tnt7172]


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good story and congrats to you mulepacker.

I've always liked the Vernon area, it's where I shot my first buck. Probably before you were born. I used a 25-35 Winchester and shot him in the butt. 

Thanks for the reminder...


----------



## HornAddict (Oct 8, 2008)

That's a nice buck mulepacker. Did you see any bigger bucks or many bucks? I've scene some nice one's out there in the winter while lion hunting, but than again the deer were down low in the winter range. But anyway congrats on that buck.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice wide buck there. nice job btw nice pic to.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

My little brother would take that buck over a 30 inch 4 point any day of the week he likes big 2 points.... I like that buck to.... He's good looking... Sounds like a fun hunt anyways.... Congrats.....


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Congrats on the great buck. Who cares what anyone else thinks as long as you happy with it. 
The real question is did you see any of those elusive hen pheasant sized chuckars out there?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

wasted...hell. 

from the sounds of it in your story, you did just fine.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

I had the opportunity to hunt Vernon last year with my brother. Misfortune struck the day before the hunt as my brother stepped out of the trailer and broke his ankle. He was a trooper and stuck it out for five days and ended up shooting a nice 25" 4pt. As for myself, I shot a 22" 6x7 on the second day after watching it for 5 minutes. I couldn't let it walk; I saw several bucks that were bigger framed, but none with as much character. 

I took a friend out there this year that drew a non-resident tag. First thing opening morning he missed two shots at a real nice 170 class 26" 4 pt. I almost had him on another real nice 4 pt. but the buck stepped over the hill before he could get set up. While walking through a sage bowl, we jumped a group of 7 bucks less than 40 yards from us that we didn't even see, the largest of which was a tall, willow horned 23" 4 pt. I told him not to shoot knowing I could find him something bigger, but he opted to shoot anyways. It was walking away from us and mule deer always look bigger from the back. Needless to say he had major ground shrinkage, but my friend was still happy with him. In all we saw about 25 bucks, three definite shooters, in about 6 hours of hunting. Sorry your experience wasn't as good as expected. Weather may have played a part in some people's success. Last year we had snow on the opening which brought a lot of deer down into the flats. I saw 50-60 bucks a day with 10 of them being 4 pts. This year I didn't see nearly the numbers, but overall, I saw nicer bucks.


----------



## mulepacker (Sep 11, 2007)

On this weekend I was accompanied by Blake, this is a good partnership. Blake and I are two peas from a pod, often assumed to be brothers. However, it has been a friendship that has weathered a few storms and was strong form the start. For the simple aspect of pleasure Blake may be best suited as my hunting partner, never a lot of stress or worry and always a ton of effort. He soon had grown weary of the picture taking and I knew it was time to hunt. Blake was there for support and so with each question his answer was simply it is your hunt. Before long we were traversing a ridgeline, for those who haven't spent time in the west desert these are some old volcanic mountains. Many of them have a knife-edge ridgeline. As Blake walked the knife edge (years of practice as a framer) I crawled along on all fours. The first weekend found us finding but 6 deer. 1 appeared to be a shooter but time, elevation and distance prohibited us from a stalk. This weekend did provide the information I was searching I now knew a little more of the area and would be better prepared for my return hunt. I neglected to take any photos of the Simpsons, certainly a wasted opportunity; I did however find a few speed goats that were not camera shy.

[attachment=0:3ivkpfhi]vernon antelope3.JPG[/attachment:3ivkpfhi]

[attachment=1:3ivkpfhi]vernon antelope2.JPG[/attachment:3ivkpfhi]

[attachment=2:3ivkpfhi]vernon antelope1.jpg[/attachment:3ivkpfhi]


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Well go on and tell us more!!!!!


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

For what its worth i think you did fine vernon is known for its big twos and threes and while every one wishes for a 30 inch plus 4 by 4 are bigger the fact is there not under everybush and your gonna have to have a bit of luck in your pocket to get one. so you buck is by no means one to be ashamed of just to bad they dont give points for taking a managment deer but beleive me a say alot smaller bucks getten hammered day in and day out so in a nutshell you did fine no reason to hang your head over a fine buck like that


----------



## mulepacker (Sep 11, 2007)

Upon returning home I wasted no time getting to Mike's as my excitement for the hunt had increased. Mike had just returned home from the days hunt, it was easy to see that he was tired. His excitement to return to the Vernon had also waned. I figured a day to recoup and he would be back to normal. Mike had actually been the motivation in hunting the Vernon the last 5 days this accommodated his schedule. However, by Wednesday morning a phone call confirmed that Mike had caught a bug and could not make the trip to the Vernon. I was left in a precarious position. From what I had observed on my first trip I was not willing to return alone to crawl along the outcroppings, nor was my family excited about me being in country I was not familiar with. It appeared my tag would certainly be a wasted opportunity.
I had a great upbringing, my wife occasionally feels that my raising gave me an over abundance of self-esteem. However, I am thankful for this fiber in my fabric, I was often reminded that where there is a will there is a way. I soon was back on my way to the Vernon, not with a favorite hunting partner, but with my best friend. With a little shuffling and effort my wife and I would return to hunt the last three days. Friday morning found us meandering down the east side of the unit, an area where some of you suggested I should find some deer and that would be more accessible than the Simpson's. By 10:30 I had definitely seen a "few " deer, in fact deer seemed to be everywhere. A few short walks and I glassed more bucks than a guy would see in a year on the Cache, including winter. With the abundance of deer, I was certain I could find a wall hanger in the next three days. Soon the heat of the day had forced the deer in to the never-ending canopy of Cedar Trees. We located a nice camp spot near Vernon Reservoir; the latrines would also make camping a little more user friendly. Here is a buck that in hindsight I should have taken.

[attachment=0:2s267t9b]DSC_0007.JPG[/attachment:2s267t9b]


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Holy cow Packer - it looks like he stole those spikes from an elk!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice buck Travis! I wish i had remembered you had this tag! I maybe could of helped you out! Congrats on your buck! Time spent hunting with good friends and Family is never a bad hunt! Do you have any bigger pictures?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

mulepacker said:


> Here is my deer from my Vernon hunt, lets hear your *comments*. I am working on the story, and will give you my take as days go by.


I have two comments:

1- Good job and I'm glad that you had a good time.

2- Get your buddy to stand closer while taking your photo.


----------



## mulepacker (Sep 11, 2007)

A wall hanger is different to each of us. That Stag/Cactus buck is certainly a wall hanger to me, I have seen a handful in my hunting, I have however always passed. If the opportunity presents itself again to take a buck such as this I hope the opportunity is not wasted. I definitely would add a buck like that to my wall. However, my sights had been set on a 30"er with the tag so this buck lived to chase another doe. One of my great pleasures is to walk sagebrush draws with a rifle over my shoulder. Many times I have been found doing just that with only the hope of seeing a jackrabbit. I enjoy the walk as much as the hunt, so the next few days found me in sagebrush heaven, an opportunity I will remember until I pass. Although the amount of deer was impressive I soon began to contemplate the dynamics of the Vernon deer herd. Each draw revealed similar information a good population of does most with a fawn and a lot with twins. Most draws revealed 3-5 bucks a couple small two points and then mature deer with a similar rack, somewhat spindly, usually nonsymmetrical and small for the appearance of the deer. At first I blamed the weak antlers on the habitat, it had been a hot dry summer. However, as I covered the country I realized there was plenty of water and browse; good grass and the deer themselves seemed to be in good condition. Soon I felt the Vernon was a great deer unit but antler genetics were not what I am used to. In the sagebrush country I grew up hunting every 20 bucks would surely reveal a heavy horned, deep tined 4 X 4, although it may take a month to see 20 bucks. With each morning or evening hunt I was looking over 20 bucks easily, in fact I was well over a hundred bucks observed. As I ate lunch on the last day I determined that if I saw a cull buck that evening I would surely take him. I have a neighbor with 5 young children who really appreciate venison; I would not waste the opportunity to fill their freezer. This evening found my wife and I again meandering through the sage. During our discussion Jean mentioned it had been a long time since she was there when I shot something, this gave confirmation to my decision to shoot. So what is a cull buck, to me it is simply a buck I believe should not be breeding. In my opinion the Vernon offers a number of cull bucks. However I had noticed a lot of mature 2 X 2's and given the chance that would be the first buck I would take. As our conversation continued I expressed my feeling that the Vernon is a wasted opportunity. Here is a unit that appears to have a healthy population with an exploding buck to doe ratio. However from my observation I would not classify the bucks as trophy quality. Sure there are a few bucks taken each year that are jaw droppers but the average buck taken is simply that average. What about all the less than average bucks that are not taken, IMO they gather what does they can and pass on the weak antler genetics. So if the Vernon were to become a world-class unit what would it take? IMO we need to shoot a lot of cull bucks, this is where wasted opportunity becomes a possibility. I will soon qwrite a proposal to the DWR to look at the Vernon for a possible youth hunt. I believe that the Vernon offers a great opportunity to cull some bucks, provide opportunity and strengthen the genetic pool by letting some kids take those big 2 x 2 bucks or a 3 x 4 or a 2 x 6 all of which I let walk as I looked for my wall hanger.

As for me in the last hour 2 bucks were found checking a small herd of does we had watched earlier. It took but a minute to recognize them as bucks from their large body. Soon my crosshairs settled on the bigger of the two bucks, however before pulling the trigger I took a chance to count points a solid 4 x 4, 23" wide. Not a cull buck he would live. The other buck seemed to be a blessing a wider buck, larger in body but only sporting 2 points per side certainly a cull buck that could fill a freezer. Before long the 2-point was loaded and I had filled my Vernon tag. As I returned home I knew that this hunt would go down as one of my best, I learned a lot, I returned to my roots as a hunter and hunted hard, Although my dream of a 30'ER didn't come true, the 25" 2 point would be hung on the wall right next to many other deer that provide memories each evening as I climb in the loft to toss hay to some good lookin mules. Some may see the 2-point as a wasted opportunity; myself I guess no opportunity to go hunting can be considered a waste. I consider myself a trophy hunter, but no one ever said a trophy hunter should forget the good of the herd or hunt simply to take a dream buck. So with each hunt I will continue to determine what defines trophy as the hunt progresses. By the way the 4 x 4 given a second chance, turned out to be a 3 x 4 when the picture was blown up, I guess it was his lucky day.

Why the question: A wasted opportunity, it was the first reply when a neighbor noticed I had shot a two point, I hope someday they see the big picture.

Travis

[attachment=0:s91rau8w]DSC_00231.JPG[/attachment:s91rau8w]

Sorry for the photos, I had my camera taking Large format so the files have been drastically reduced to fit.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Travis for the story and pics, and I do agree that there is a great number of bucks on that unit that do not need to breed. I know of other big two that was taken off there this year.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Travis, 

Great buck for sure! Not a 30"er, but you had a great hunt, and got to do so with your wife! I have had some of my best hunts with my wife and do not regret having her as a partner both in life and in the hunt! Sorry to hear the quality is down on the vernon. I support youth management hunts but do really believe they accomplish much. In a herd like that, the does as well as the bigger quality bucks also carry the inferior genes. At least that is what I have read and understand?? 

I know you understand herd dynamics way more than me, do you think it helps or just makes us feel better to shoot the goofy ones?

Thanks for sharing your hunt and thoughts with us!

Chad


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Very nicely put. I loved the story and appreciate your point of view as well.


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

Congrats on the great hunt... and excellent season! Your writings should be required reading for every hunter - and most certainly for every DWR executive.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

sounds to me as though it was well worth it... Congrats again and good luck on the next one...


----------

